# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Addiction SolutionS

## tigra14

Hallo, 

ik wilde vragen of er iemand op dit forum bekend is met 'Addiction SolutionS'. Het is namelijk zo dat ik uit België kom, en overweeg hen te contacteren, maar na het nalezen van het internet merk ik dat zij vooral in Nederland zeer gekend zijn.

Dus als iemand iets weet, dan zou ik het graag ook weten.

Bedankt

----------


## crokall

7 maal tot vandaag en ben nu 70 jaar.

----------

